Ask HN: Recommendation for classes/books/papers in computer network? - kediz
======
lamida
From my own experience, if you are just getting started, I found "Computer
Networking: A Top-down Approach by Kurose is a good introduction. It is top
down, started from application layer and going down to link layer. That
approach make an easier learning process because we can make sense different
kind of application such as web/http, email, DNS, etc leverage the lower
network layers to deliver its functionality.

------
devchris10
[https://github.com/papers-we-love/papers-we-love](https://github.com/papers-
we-love/papers-we-love)

